# Batf



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

We just got our first one. I had already bid for this property before, they accepted my exterior debris bid ($50/cyd). The inside is easily 60+ cyd and my previous bid included dumpsters and is the same $50/cyd.

What's your experiences with BATF? I don't want to get screwed on the dumpsters, because the exterior debris w/o didn't include my dumpster fee, and we almost ALWAYS get approved for one. Trash/dump fees are crazy high here


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*batf*

depends on the client sub will discount more nationals if you are straight with them will pay take the photos show the depth and you should have no problem


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Most guys here love them. We struggle. We take great pics and know what we are doing sometimes we do well other times we get burned. At the end of the year we still do ok.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

magpie said:


> We just got our first one. I had already bid for this property before, they accepted my exterior debris bid ($50/cyd). The inside is easily 60+ cyd and my previous bid included dumpsters and is the same $50/cyd.
> 
> What's your experiences with BATF? I don't want to get screwed on the dumpsters, because the exterior debris w/o didn't include my dumpster fee, and we almost ALWAYS get approved for one. Trash/dump fees are crazy high here


Who is your client? You should be good if you use a c.e to justify, but, not too sure if you can add dumpster fees to a debris removal. We never have, the price of removing the debris is included in the $50 cyd. We do always include dumpsters on roofs, nd they are always approved.:thumbsup:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

ok so the verbage on the orders we get say

" please complete for the ** published rate, if unable to complete for the ** published rate BATF and supply a cost estimate to justify" 

so In our situation the CYD is in there published rat of $50 so we could not add the dumpster to debris removal. now if the job is large enough and it will offset the cost of my labor to just pay for it out of pocket I will do that and just not bill for it. EXAMPLE- I did a 320CYD removal that was 46 miles from the nearest dump, so for what it would have cost me in gas to have run trailers back and forth and all the time in labor I actualy SAVED $$$$ having waist management drop 2- 30cyd dumpsters at a time on site


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

Well it's through mcs if that helps? We've always added a dumpster and 99% of the the time, it's approved. But seeing as this is batf, I am not sure, my partner is sure of it. It seems in our area there's not much competition, or maybe our work is just better, idk. 

We never stage, we do a thorough job every time and we're honest. But this BATF worries me somehow.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

magpie said:


> Well it's through mcs if that helps? We've always added a dumpster and 99% of the the time, it's approved. But seeing as this is batf, I am not sure, my partner is sure of it. It seems in our area there's not much competition, or maybe our work is just better, idk.
> 
> We never stage, we do a thorough job every time and we're honest. But this BATF worries me somehow.


well we have chose NOT to work with MCS for several reasons so I cant say if they would or wouldn't approve it BUT I can tell you from my experience almost %100 of the times I had that worry your feeling right now my gut was right.......I have chose to pass on a few job because of it


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

I will bite. What is BATF?


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Justgettinby said:


> I will bite. What is BATF?


Bid After The Fact.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

G 3 said:


> Bid After The Fact.


BATF= DO THE WORK WITHOUT APROVAL, SUBMIT INVOICE FOR WHAT YOU DID, HOPE THEY SEE THE SAME THING OR YOUR SCREWED !!!

some times it work out .some times not...........


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

All Island Handy said:


> BATF= DO THE WORK WITHOUT APROVAL, SUBMIT INVOICE FOR WHAT YOU DID, HOPE THEY SEE THE SAME THING OR YOUR SCREWED !!!
> 
> some times it work out .some times not...........


Your explanation was so much better than mine!:thumbup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Justgettinby said:


> I will bite. What is BATF?


Bend over after the fact


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

jdrm said:


> bend over after the fact


best explanation ever lol


----------

